# Show your ride



## Mrfish55 (Jun 22, 2016)

Dunno if there is a members rides thread but I can't find it. Recently picked up a '28 model A. I think it qualifies as post worthy in a wood forum as there is wood in the substructure.


 
And did a partial tear down on the motor, rebuilt oil pump, carb and distributor. And fresh paint to make purdy.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

Holy cow!!! I had no idea it was such a cherry! I'm glad I kept prodding you to post it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 22, 2016)

Ill get better pics when the weather smartens up, Its an older restoration but in great shape. Perfect for summer cruising.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 22, 2016)

That is awesome Dave! There was a Model T listed at an estate sale a couple of years ago, my son and I went to it with plans to (hopefully) buy it and restore it. It ended up being literally the frame and 1 door. Too much for me! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2016)

That's my lil mudder....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2016)

And yes...I'm stuck in my backyard.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is awesome Dave! There was a Model T listed at an estate sale a couple of years ago, my son and I went to it with plans to (hopefully) buy it and restore it. It ended up being literally the frame and 1 door. Too much for me! Tony


I was looking for a project car to build a hot rod with the kids but this is too original and nice so I suppose I'm still looking. This one will stay original

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 23, 2016)

@Mrfish55 My grandfather would be drooling over that ride what a gem! whats the horse power of them and do you still have to add lead in the fuel? 



ripjack13 said:


> And yes...I'm stuck in my backyard.



rangers are great trucks mine is still running like a champ and have never had it stuck! its a shame they don't make them anymore! what engine is in that?


----------



## Sprung (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice find and a sweet ride!

Back in 2012 the Model A Ford Club of America was having their convention in Marquette, MI. My wife and I were passing through and staying a night on our way to visit my family in Michigan, not knowing the convention was going on (or even having heard of MAFCA before...) It was quite the treat to see all the Model A's around before we left town to continue our trip.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 23, 2016)

brown down said:


> @Mrfish55 My grandfather would be drooling over that ride what a gem! whats the horse power of them and do you still have to add lead in the fuel?


No lead and a whopping 40hp, that being said they are not a heavy car and they go pretty good (puttering around town) I had to take the freeway to get home, that was a hair raising experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2016)

brown down said:


> rangers are great trucks mine is still running like a champ and have never had it stuck! its a shame they don't make them anymore! what engine is in that?



I have the 4.0L ...It's an 04...I have had it for almost 10 years now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 23, 2016)

Mrfish55 said:


> No lead and a whopping 40hp, that being said they are not a heavy car and they go pretty good (puttering around town) I had to take the freeway to get home, that was a hair raising experience.



lol 40 hp whats the top speed on that bad boy



ripjack13 said:


> I have the 4.0L ...It's an 04...I have had it for almost 10 years now.



mines an 03 and also has the 4.0L and have had it for over 10 years now hands down the best vehicle I have owned altho I just got home and my alternator crapped out lol aside from this year I never had to put any money into that truck! been great to me and wish they still made them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Love looking at the old cars- hate working on them anymore. I prefer my cowboy caddi- old and spoiled....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 23, 2016)

My cage ...... For when it's to hot or cold to ride bike .... Better for hauling loads of wood too ..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2016)

brown down said:


> lol 40 hp whats the top speed on that bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> mines an 03 and also has the 4.0L and have had it for over 10 years now hands down the best vehicle I have owned altho I just got home and my alternator crapped out lol aside from this year I never had to put any money into that truck! been great to me and wish they still made them!



My alternator crapped out 2 years ago...also in the backyard! Doh....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## brown down (Jun 23, 2016)

@Kevin 
what in the world happened there?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

brown down said:


> @Kevin
> what in the world happened there?



Stoopid happened. That's what happened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 107130



I knew kevin would have to show us up with the hottest set of wheels.............................

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 23, 2016)

this is my ride when the boss tells me to drive around in circles for 3 hours .... 4 acres

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I knew kevin would have to show us up with the hottest set of wheels.............................


Too bad it wasn't like this one.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 23, 2016)

this is my preferred ride when I want to cruise around my kingdom ...
also when granddaughter comes to visit she drives and we cruise around HMO is pure redneck style




side note: boss says this is reason I'm fat and out of shape.....
side note 2: she drives it almost as much as I do...
side note3: wise man keeps his mouth shut

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 23, 2016)

and last but far from least .... my ride on the water ; 1976 Glastron - Carlson Jet 21ft ... 460 big block ford ... 4brl holley carb ....was a dual point set up ... I converted it to all electronic ignition...runs 55mph on good calm day with 4 people ... 

 1976 1

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 23, 2016)

my old f350 loaded with pine logs cut from dead trees off a casino property in las vegas. now that's vegas urban lumber

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 24, 2016)

Fourteen and still going strong. Gary

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2016)

Driving home the other day and saw where someone had pulled this out of a field they were clearing. Cool as hell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 24, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Driving home the other day and saw where someone had pulled this out of a field they were clearing. Cool as hell.
> View attachment 107231
> 
> View attachment 107232
> ...





That is awesome!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Fourteen and still going strong. Gary
> 
> View attachment 107178



What cha got in the back there? Looks like an oldie. I wanna say Western Flyer but it's too hard to tell from the pic. But I had one...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Driving home the other day and saw where someone had pulled this out of a field they were clearing. Cool as hell.
> View attachment 107231
> 
> View attachment 107232
> ...



There is one about twice that big in a parking lot about 170 miles to the west of here- It is so heavy that through the years it has sunk about a foot into the asphalt. i am always telling Kathie we need it for a front yard ornament- needless to say it is always the same answer. NOOOOoooooooooooo. That old gear is cool. Next time I will picture it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What cha got in the back there? Looks like an oldie. I wanna say Western Flyer but it's too hard to tell from the pic. But I had one...



It's a '41 Schwinn DX. One I restored. I just sold it to a guy in Indy for $750. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2016)

Been thinking about getting one of these...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Been thinking about getting one of these...



I can see the draw. Beer to go. 

_What kind of carb you running, a six pack?_


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2016)

Mine's nowhere as cool... lol It's getting traded in for a truck soon enough. My wife got the van she wanted, so now I can get rid of the grocery getter. 



 



 

And the wheels I put on since the first 2 pics were taken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 25, 2016)

My daily driver when not in a bee truck... '95 - 302 ci, auto, 11 inches of lift, 14-37x15 Toyos, ARB Air Locker in rear, Warn 9000 lb. Winch and bumper on front. 





My toy... Suzuki Mini Truck - 640 cc 3cylinder Suzuki Engine, 5 speed transmission, 4x4, 2 inches of lift, cannot for the life o me remember what tires were. 9-25x14 and I believe they were Maxxis radials, needs paint. Fun to drive, before bigger tires it topped out around 64 - 65 mph (_after much hair pulling and a couple grand to find and fix all the problems_). With the bigger tires GPS puts it at about 57 - 58. But it'll get there in hurry, for a little truck.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> _What kind of carb you running, a six pack?_



You bet, Bud. Coors, I was gonna change it, but ain't nobody got time for that Schlitz. Amstel thinking about it though....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You bet, Bud. Coors, I was gonna change it, but ain't nobody got time for that Schlitz. Amstel thinking about it though....



Be careful you don't drink so much you fal on your staff.......


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 25, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Been thinking about getting one of these...



I have seen some guys put on exhibition races at the outlaw kart races I've been too .... Same motor and tires as racing karts ... Pretty dang fast too


----------



## SENC (Jun 25, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You bet, Bud. Coors, I was gonna change it, but ain't nobody got time for that Schlitz. Amstel thinking about it though....


You know the gas in the OR is for the patient and not the doctor, right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

That si


SENC said:


> You know the gas in the OR is for the patient and not the doctor, right?



I hadn't thought of that....explains a lot in hindsight!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 25, 2016)

My ride

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> My ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep an @$$ riding and @$$$. .........

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Yep an @$$ riding and @$$$. .........



I'll have to mule that one over ....


----------



## Tclem (Jun 25, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Yep an @$$ riding and @$$$. .........


If that's the case I guess you  are riding in a model T


----------

